# Blacker than Black



## LanceD (Jul 6, 2007)

Dark and rainy skies today listening to some old 70's music by Black Sabbath and Black Oak Arkansas, finished building two rods for a guy named Black then decided to go black all the way and make a couple of black pens. Jr. Retro in Rhodium finish and black lucite. I really prefer the looks of the Retro over the Jr. Gent.

Thanks for taking the time to look over them and for any comments you may have .
























Then the skies brightened up a bit so I thought I'd do something with a little color and off the lathe this one came. A Rhodium Jr. Retro in Magenta Box Elder Burl.













Afterwards I felt like doing one more closed end pen. This is a stabilized Curly Mango Jr. Statesman fountain pen.


----------



## neon007 (Jul 6, 2007)

Excellent work!!! Fountains are my favs. I really like that curly mango, and im not a wood kind of guy.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 6, 2007)

All very beautiful pens. The black one is cool. But if I may say so the <s>pink</s> reddish one is my favorite.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice pens, Lance. I like the magenta one best as well. Although the curley mango is seeet as well.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 6, 2007)

Curly mango?????

Looked like desert ironwood-GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, the rest are great, too.  And your photography is EXCELLENT!!!![][][]

Nice group, Lance!!


----------



## lwalden (Jul 6, 2007)

Fantastic- really love the black in the retro best, though. May seem strange, but I prefer the look of the closed end when the pen is closed, but prefer the look of the standard when open- seems like the rhodium at both ends balances out better on the shorter run, assuming the cap isn't posted......where do you source your black lucite?


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jul 6, 2007)

Stunning combinations Lance.....That mango is really nice, but a classic black pen does it for me every time![8D]

I still am not sold on the retro kits....still warming up to me, but not there yet.

Your workmanship is TOP SHELF![]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 6, 2007)

Dang Lance.. that black one is sweet!!  Where did you get the blank? I have to make a solid black pen for my "collection"


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 6, 2007)

all nice, but the black is beautiful!  nice curve, nice fit, excellent pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 6, 2007)

Good golly miss molly! Gorgeous grouping all around. I see a solid black pen in my personal collection. [8D]


----------



## Rmartin (Jul 6, 2007)

I love the classic black, and the shape is just lovely!


----------



## Dario (Jul 6, 2007)

Very nice pens!


----------



## LEAP (Jul 6, 2007)

Ho Hum, just more beautiful pens, impeccably made and well photographed. Just another day at the IAP.


----------



## guts (Jul 6, 2007)

Lance,that is some very nice work,guess if I had to pick one it would be the mango,I kinda like natural wood look.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Dang Lance.. that black one is sweet!!  Where did you get the blank? I have to make a solid black pen for my "collection"



Thanks everyone for all the nice compliments. Lee that is the black lucite from Pipemakers.org but you can also get black acrylic acetate blanks from Arizona Silhouette, no. AA-25.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Lance,

Do you notice a difference between the black lucite and the AA 25?


----------



## Tanner (Jul 6, 2007)

Absolutly beautiful pens!!!!  You have done an excellent job on all!!  My hat is tipped to you, awesome job.  I went to Pipemakers building for last two days and they have been closed.[!]  Long fourth holiday I guess.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 6, 2007)

While the black screams class and the magenta box elder would be a big hit with the ladies, the curly mango is beautiful wood.  I like the fact that you did not gloss up the finish as I think that would take away from the beauty of the wood.

I have look at the few sources I know of and could not find the Jr Retro kit anywhere.  Could someone point me in the general direction?


----------



## DKF (Jul 6, 2007)

Those are very, very nice!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 6, 2007)

Lance, just terrific looking on all and your photography is just short of fantastic, no make that just a shade better than fantastic.



Don the retro is a new kit from Craft Supply.     





> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> <br />While the black screams class and the magenta box elder would be a big hit with the ladies, the curly mango is beautiful wood.  I like the fact that you did not gloss up the finish as I think that would take away from the beauty of the wood.
> 
> I have look at the few sources I know of and could not find the Jr Retro kit anywhere.  Could someone point me in the general direction?


----------



## johncrane (Jul 6, 2007)

Lance your pens look fantastic![]


----------



## gerryr (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful pens, Lance.  The black ones are very elegant.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Jim, no not much difference, not that I can tell anyway. The only difference that I noticed is that the lucite has a slightly stronger smell than the acetate. I get a burning sensation in my nose and watery eyes when I turn more than than a couple in a row.


Hi Lance,

Do you notice a difference between the black lucite and the AA 25?

[/quote]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


Thanks Buddy....Rocking great pens![]


----------



## Snazzypens (Jul 6, 2007)

All beautiful but the magenta is just divine. WOW it beautiful
Toni


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 7, 2007)

Excellent work, Lance. That new Retro is really growing on me.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 7, 2007)

Fantastic work on all the pens![] Great pictures too!


----------



## rcarman (Jul 7, 2007)

The black and rhodium are an awesome combo.  Great fit and finish all of them.


----------



## woodwish (Jul 7, 2007)

Good job on all those!  However, a classic black pen and little Black Sabbath plus some Black Oak Arkansas, just doesn't get much better. [8D]

Please excuse me while I take some time to find my favorite Black Sabbath CD . . . .


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jul 7, 2007)

great pens....great finish....great photo's.....and i prefer Led Zeppelin.

laurie


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 7, 2007)

Beautiful work, Lance!  You are Iron Man! []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 7, 2007)

Great work. I especially like the curly mango. I just acquired a couple blanks and wondered what a finished pen would look like. And you remember Black Oak Arkansas. [:0] Their compound used to be not far up the road from where I live. Lots of stories came out of there. It was a favorite visiting spot for Bill and Roger Clinton.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Great work. I especially like the curly mango. I just acquired a couple blanks and wondered what a finished pen would look like. And you remember Black Oak Arkansas. [:0] Their compound used to be not far up the road from where I live. Lots of stories came out of there. It was a favorite visiting spot for Bill and Roger Clinton.



Thanks Frank. Started listening to Black Oak when I was 12. I own every CD and album they made. I've seen them in concert about ten times. Surprisingly they are still playing and touring.

Cav, sounds like you got a little 70's music in your blood too [].


----------



## bob393 (Jul 7, 2007)

WoW! What's not to like!


----------



## micah (Jul 7, 2007)

Three words.....HOT and NASTY!!!!!!!![]


----------



## csb333 (Jul 9, 2007)

I like them all, but the mango is most excellent! Chris


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome looking pens!


----------

